# A tribute to present and past custom builders



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was showing my collection to some friends a few days ago, and it got me to thinking about how many amazing custom light makers there are (and have been in the past). As a tribute, I figured I would post a few pictures that show one of my favorite lights from a number of these custom builders.

If you have a favorite that I missed or I am not lucky enough to own (or even ones from builders that I already included) feel free to add your post! 




Left to right: Jeff Hanko EX10 (this one has *51* trits!), Lux-RC FL33, Lumencraft Gatlight V1 Stainless Steel





Left to right: Mirage Man Custom 18650, TNC copper 26650, Tain Thud 26650





Front: McGizmo LunaSol 20, Rear: Moddoo 18650


----------



## KuanR (Mar 10, 2013)

Cool Fall needs to be here!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 10, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Cool Fall needs to be here!


I can't believe that I forgot to include my SPY 007. 

Thanks for correcting that egregious error!


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 10, 2013)

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I just wish I had something to contribute....one day


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 10, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I just wish I had something to contribute....one day


Once your new Nichia 219 triple drop-in is completed, I'll install it in one of my custom P60 hosts, take a picture of it, and then add it to the thread!


----------



## Mattaus (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha I didn't necessarily mean something I've made...I just don't own any nice custom lights. But hey, if I ever make something that deserves to be in here I'll be hap-hap-happy!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hmmm. I guess I have visions of P60 drop-ins dancing in my head. :naughty:


----------



## tatasal (Mar 10, 2013)

Very, very beautiful lights....unfortunately, only in my dreams! (not even, I have not dreamed of a flashlight yet)


----------



## Vortus (Mar 10, 2013)

Need a phontonfanatic light in there as well.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 10, 2013)

Vortus said:


> Need a phontonfanatic light in there as well.


I don't have one. Hopefully someone who does will chime in.


----------



## grayhighh (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a flashlight question. Dave, what lens are you using ?

What color is the Moddoo 18650 head ? Looks blue but i see purple too.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> Dave, what lens are you using ?


These were all shot with a Nikon 105mm lens. I also did the same shots with a Nikon 50mm that I was borrowing from a friend, but the 105mm delivered just slightly sharper pictures.




grayhighh said:


> What color is the Moddoo 18650 head ? Looks blue but i see purple too.


That's a good question Cary. I don't quite know how this works, but the anodizing seems to have a gradient to it. I looked closely at the light just now, and as I rotated it around it changed from blue to purple.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Cool Fall needs to be here!


That's a nice picture Ryan, and the button looks great!


----------



## grayhighh (Mar 11, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> These were all shot with a Nikon 105mm lens. I also did the same shots with a Nikon 50mm that I was borrowing from a friend, but the 105mm delivered just slightly sharper pictures.
> 
> 
> That's a good question Cary. I don't quite know how this works, but the anodizing seems to have a gradient to it. I looked closely at the light just now, and as I rotated it around it changed from blue to purple.



I am using 60mm 2.8 G. Thinking adding a 105mm or maybe Zeiss 100mm marco to my family.

Thanks for the answer. I actually like how it is done.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> I am using 60mm 2.8 G. Thinking adding a 105mm or maybe Zeiss 100mm marco to my family.


That's funny. I'm actually thinking about adding a 40mm or 60mm lens to my family. 

With the 105mm lens, it's sometimes difficult to get far enough away to keep all the lights in frame. That's why I was borrowing the 50mm - to see what kind of field of view a smaller focal length would give me.


----------



## grayhighh (Mar 11, 2013)

Then i think you should get a 60mm. I want a 105mm because im looking for more detail shot. But for full body flashlight photo, i like my 60mm alot.


Okey, pull it back to the title.

One of my favorite, or i should say two.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> One of my favorite, or i should say two.


Nice pair!


----------



## Silgt (Mar 11, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> One of my favorite, or i should say two



26650 and 26500?



grayhighh said:


> Thinking adding a 105mm or maybe Zeiss 100mm marco to my family.



Been lusting after a Zeiss-ZF 100 Makro-Planar myself...  my manual 105 Micro-Nikkor will have to do for now


----------



## nbp (Mar 11, 2013)

Some of my personal favorites:



McGizmo Haiku w/14500 Pak







Ti Tri EDC







Anything Enrique Muyshondt makes!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> Anything Enrique Muyshondt makes!


I'm so glad someone included a Muyshondt light. I've recently been reading the "Titanium Aeon Mk. II" thread. It's definitely a nice looking light.


----------



## nbp (Mar 11, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I'm so glad someone included a Muyshondt light. I've recently been reading the "Titanium Aeon Mk. II" thread. It's definitely a nice looking light.






I LOVE his lights. I recently sold that Aeon since the Nautilus has a very similar beam pattern and was getting all the carry time, but once those Ti Mk. IIs with three modes and new emitters are out, I will definitely be posting a WTB. The Mako is my constant companion as well. \


We should certainly include newcomer Jason of Dark Sucks, his lights are outstanding as well, and a heck of a deal for the quality!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Indeed! I've had one of Jason's lights on my buy list for quite a while. Unfortunately, I keep finding "I can't pass this up" lights (both new and used) that push back the purchase of one. I'll get there eventually though.  Nice picture BTW!


----------



## grayhighh (Mar 11, 2013)

Shyan, they are both 26500.





Silgt said:


> 26650 and 26500?
> 
> 
> 
> Been lusting after a Zeiss-ZF 100 Makro-Planar myself...  my manual 105 Micro-Nikkor will have to do for now


----------



## Darksides (Mar 13, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. I just wish I had something to contribute....one day




Matt - Post a rear end shot of that sexy new triple.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 14, 2013)

My freshly acquired Mac's Customs 26650 light (more pictures of this light can be seen here), along with its pal - a Cool Fall SPY 007.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 14, 2013)

Gotta love those blue fluorosilicone o-rings. It sure gives this light a lot of personality.



nbp said:


> We should certainly include newcomer Jason of Dark Sucks, his lights are outstanding as well, and a heck of a deal for the quality!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 14, 2013)

fl0t said:


> Gotta love those blue fluorosilicone o-rings. It sure gives this light a lot of personality.


Agreed!


----------



## nbp (Mar 14, 2013)

fl0t said:


> Gotta love those blue fluorosilicone o-rings. It sure gives this light a lot of personality.



This Ready Made came with all black, but Jason was so kind as to let me buy a number of blue o-rings as well as the blue switch boot to jazz it up. I had to have the blue!!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 14, 2013)

nbp said:


> This Ready Made came with all black, but Jason was so kind as to let me buy a number of blue o-rings as well as the blue switch boot to jazz it up. I had to have the blue!!


Nice! That blue switch really pops.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 15, 2013)

Mac's Knurly EDC in Copper...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 15, 2013)

mcbrat said:


> Mac's Knurly EDC in Copper...


The knurling on that light looks really good!


----------



## tobrien (Mar 15, 2013)

is Lummi one? I don't know the whole story behind that brand/guy though.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 15, 2013)

tobrien said:


> is Lummi one? I don't know the whole story behind that brand/guy though.


I assume so, since there is a Lummi forum in the "CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders" section. I haven't followed it much either, but it sounds like the builder has run out on a number of people without delivering their lights, or returning their money.


----------



## fl0t (Mar 17, 2013)

Here are my customs:






Muyshondt Aeon
MAC's customs XM-L EDC
MBI HF
MBI CoreTi
Veleno Designs 44DD
Lummi Raw AL
Lummi Raw NS


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 17, 2013)

fl0t said:


> I wonder if HDS counts as a custom builder...


Given that they are sold by a number of dealers familiar to CPF users, I'd say that's a no. Are there other makers represented in your picture? Can you list the brands and models of the lights?


----------



## fl0t (Mar 17, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Given that they are sold by a number of dealers familiar to CPF users, I'd say that's a no. Are there other makers represented in your picture? Can you list the brands and models of the lights?



I guess the fact that multiple stores try to have them in stock makes them a commercial item. But right now HDS is very rare, you can only order one custom built directly from Henry.
What do you think about the cerakoted ones? Oveready sold those a few years ago, and now there are some at the HDS website, those are rare and not mass produced.

List of lights updated above.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 17, 2013)

fl0t said:


> What do you think about the cerakoted ones?
> 
> List of lights updated above.


I never actually researched the HDS lights, so I don't have an opinion on them.

Thanks for adding the list - nice collection.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 19, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Cool Fall needs to be here!


I miss my Tri-V. Still, I could never bring myself to use it, and selling it paid for half of my new mountain bike, which I have no qualms about using on a daily basis.


----------



## KuanR (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't know how I did it, I started carrying the Tri-V the day it arrived. It has been with me everyday since last July


----------



## easilyled (Mar 21, 2013)

Great idea Dave (and fantastic pictures) :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 21, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Great idea Dave (and fantastic pictures) :thumbsup:


Thanks Daniel. You should add pictures of some of your favorite lights to the thread.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of my new Mac's Custom Brass Knurly - a _very_ nice light!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 13, 2013)

Here are a few group shots of some of my favorite lights.


----------



## Mattaus (Apr 13, 2013)

You have an extremely select and beautiful collection. I'm very jealous. One day I'll have a few beauties like that I hope


----------



## octaf (Apr 14, 2013)

Is this light made of Ti ?



nbp said:


> I LOVE his lights. I recently sold that Aeon since the Nautilus has a very similar beam pattern and was getting all the carry time, but once those Ti Mk. IIs with three modes and new emitters are out, I will definitely be posting a WTB. The Mako is my constant companion as well. \
> 
> 
> We should certainly include newcomer Jason of Dark Sucks, his lights are outstanding as well, and a heck of a deal for the quality!


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are a few group shots of some of my favorite lights.



Awesome lights and pictures Dave. I can almost feel the lights.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are a couple of pictures of my Tranquillity_Base lights:-


----------



## chipwillis (Apr 14, 2013)

I still would love to get my hands on that 18500 38mm light. Sweet set-up.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2013)

chipwillis said:


> I still would love to get my hands on that 18500 38mm light. Sweet set-up.



Thanks, yes its definitely one of my favourite lights. Machining is absolutely first rate and the balance of the light just looks great.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a tribute to 2 of the greatest custom builders, Cool-Fall and McGizmo:-


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 14, 2013)

Mattaus said:


> You have an extremely select and beautiful collection. I'm very jealous. One day I'll have a few beauties like that I hope


Thanks Matt. I feel very fortunate that I've been able to acquire such a wonderful collection over a relatively short period of time.  

I've had a few very good mentors (I'm looking at you, easilyled) that have helped guide my purchasing decisions.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 14, 2013)

octaf said:


> Is this light made of Ti ?


This looks like one of his standard lights. If that's the case then the light is aluminum, but instead of being anodized, it is electroless nickel plated (although you can have him make custom lights out of other materials including titanium and copper).


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 14, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my Tranquillity_Base lights:-


You have such a magnificent collection of TB lights. I especially like both lights in the second picture.

Due to my late entry into the flashlight hobby, I don't have any TB lights. I keep my eye on the B/S/T forum and I hope that one day I can add one to my collection. Thanks for posting the pictures of your lights - it's a great addition to this thread.


----------



## easilyled (Apr 14, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> You have such a magnificent collection of TB lights. I especially like both lights in the second picture.
> 
> Due to my late entry into the flashlight hobby, I don't have any TB lights. I keep my eye on the B/S/T forum and I hope that one day I can add one to my collection. Thanks for posting the pictures of your lights - it's a great addition to this thread.



Thanks for the nice words Dave. Coming from you with your spectacular collection, that's a huge compliment. 

Scott (TB) was culpable of kick-starting my descent into Ti light madness. Every time he posted a picture of a light that he'd just created, it looked even better than the previous one. It used to drive me insane with lust!

Lately, Jhanko is providing that same familiar feeling again.


----------



## nbp (Apr 14, 2013)

octaf said:


> Is this light made of Ti ?




As the other poster noted, nickel plated aluminum.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 15, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Scott (TB) was culpable of kick-starting my descent into Ti light madness. Every time he posted a picture of a light that he'd just created, it looked even better than the previous one. It used to drive me insane with lust!
> 
> *Lately, Jhanko is providing that same familiar feeling again.*


I think I'm getting that same feeling.  I might just have to do something about it. :devil:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 15, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I think I'm getting that same feeling.  I might just have to do something about it. :devil:



Yes, me too. Those LF2XTs with the 3-D tails are just exquisite, not to mention everything else too.


----------



## grayhighh (Apr 15, 2013)

How about Iris from Davide. The beam pattern is the cleanest and neatest I ever seen !


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 15, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> How about Iris from Davide. The beam pattern is the cleanest and neatest I ever seen !


Wow! That's a very nice looking light, and I've never seen it before. When were they sold?


----------



## grayhighh (Apr 15, 2013)

Dave, I bought this light a year ago. Davide is not making any more of this custom light. For more info please google DGD workshop.



dlmorgan999 said:


> Wow! That's a very nice looking light, and I've never seen it before. When were they sold?


----------



## euroken (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if OP wanted Ti lights, but custom tribute thread just won't be complete without Ganp's works...here are few images...


Ganp Griffin







Ganp Kwerk (short for Kraftwerk), also with early custom triple by Moddoo:






And, I don't have my own yet to post but from his original sales thread, Long throw E-series head (hope ok with Colin):


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 18, 2013)

euroken said:


> I'm not sure if OP wanted Ti lights, but custom tribute thread just won't be complete without Ganp's works...here are few images...


I'm fine with lights made of any material, as long as they are custom.  I had never seen the Ganp lights, so thanks for adding them. The head on that last light is a _monster_!


----------



## Mattaus (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd never heard of the Ganp lights either....have you got details on the Griffin? I really like his style 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## euroken (Apr 19, 2013)

Here are some more info from long ago...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?209227-FS-A-Brace-of-Griffins-**SOLD**

http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=5ca60f6c066212d5b953486f45b540a7&topic=6199.0


----------



## Mattaus (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks....they looks really well made. I like them!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 20, 2013)

PhotonFanatic Groovy:






HDS HiCRI EDC:




I bought it direct, and waited over a year. I think it counts.


FiveMega Ultra Cool with Ronac Cryos head and Mac's Customs triple, all in Copper:




(still trying to decide on a tail)

I can't believe how quickly things get dusty - the first two were just a day or two old when the respective photos were taken.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 20, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> FiveMega Ultra Cool with Ronac Cryos head and Mac's Customs triple, all in Copper:


That looks great! I really hope I'll be able to snag one of those Cryos heads for my FM body.  I'm also still trying to figure out a tail, but it sounds like there are a couple of promising options on the horizon. I bought the FM tail, but I don't think it's the best fit - aesthetically speaking.



tjswarbrick said:


> I can't believe how quickly things get dusty - the first two were just a day or two old when the respective photos were taken.


Agreed - all those little nooks and crannies are dust magnets. 

Additionally, I continue to be amazed / surprised at how much dirt, fingerprints, small scratches, etc. that camera sees that my eyes don't.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Apr 20, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> That looks great! I really hope I'll be able to snag one of those Cryos heads for my FM body.  I'm also still trying to figure out a tail, but it sounds like there are a couple of promising options on the horizon. I bought the FM tail, but I don't think it's the best fit - aesthetically speaking.
> 
> 
> Agreed - all those little nooks and crannies are dust magnets.
> ...



I have to agree with you - on both the camera picking up the details that the eyes don't, and on the FM tailcap. :~


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just for fun, here's a picture of my entire current custom collection (soon to grow by four more lights :naughty.

Click on the image to see a bigger picture - it makes it easier to see each light.


----------



## grayhighh (Apr 22, 2013)

Dave, nice collection ! You need a bigger table for your flashlights:devil:

How do you like your Lux RC Lab flashlight ? I'm interested in getting one of them.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 22, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> Dave, nice collection !
> 
> How do you like your Lux RC Lab flashlight ? I'm interested in getting one of them.


Thanks Cary. 

I quite like the Lux-RC light. I thinking about getting another one as soon as his next batch is ready. It's amazingly bright, has a very floody beam (which I personally prefer) and is a very unique and interesting look!


----------



## easilyled (Apr 23, 2013)

That's an amazing collection of custom treasures with great variety Dave.
I'm not familiar with the two cerakoted lights in the picture in the back row (black and white)


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Daniel. It was also a fun picture to take - albeit a bit challenging. I want to do a similar picture for my non-custom lights, but I'll need even more room so I'll have to do it in another location!

The two lights in the back row are both FiveMega "COOLY" 26650 P60 hosts. I keep finding nifty P60 drop-ins and so I needed more hosts. I just bought those two (one new, one used) about a week ago.


----------



## Tana (Apr 23, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Just for fun, here's a picture of my entire current custom collection (soon to grow by four more lights :naughty.
> 
> Click on the image to see a bigger picture - it makes it easier to see each light.



Wow... speechless... :bow:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 23, 2013)

grayhighh said:


> Dave, nice collection ! You need a bigger table for your flashlights:devil:


I missed this comment the first time I read your post. I'm about to add more lights (actually five more - not four). Once I do that, I'm not sure I'll be able to fit them on my washing machine anymore. I'm not sure what I'll do at that point!


----------



## KuanR (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh how I want an LS27....

Dave, when you run out of room on your washing machine, you could go to the office supply store and buy white poster board, lay it on the floor and take pictures there. You can tile as many as you want together to get a bigger area 

I use to do that for taking pictures of RC cars and other toy cars.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 23, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Dave, when you run out of room on your washing machine, you could go to the office supply store and buy white poster board, lay it on the floor and take pictures there. You can tile as many as you want together to get a bigger area
> 
> I use to do that for taking pictures of RC cars and other toy cars.


That's a great idea Ryan - thanks!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just today, I received this stunning Jeff Hanko light in the mail. In my excitement, I went a bit overboard (even for me!) taking pictures. 



























And here are a couple of pictures with my two TNC copper lights.


----------



## Mattaus (Apr 26, 2013)

Do you do anything to prevent tarnish on your copper lights? I believe Photonfanatic uses a special wax that works well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KuanR (Apr 26, 2013)

I think you mean Renaissance Wax? That stuff works wonders in preventing tarnishing


----------



## Mattaus (Apr 26, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I think you mean Renaissance Wax? That stuff works wonders in preventing tarnishing



That's it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 26, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I think you mean Renaissance Wax? That stuff works wonders in preventing tarnishing


I've been wanting to try that but haven't gotten around to it yet. Currently I use Wenol polish on all my Titanium lights and it works very well. I also use it on my Copper lights if I'm in a hurry, but for "serious" copper polishing, I use Nevr-Dull as it seems to keep the tarnish away for longer.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 26, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> HDS HiCRI EDC...I think it counts. Better than some customs, but only the Ti versions would count here.





> FiveMega Ultra Cool with Ronac Cryos head and Mac's Customs triple, all in Copper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely killer with the darkened grooves.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 26, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> That looks absolutely killer with the darkened grooves.


It does look quite nice. How did you darken the grooves tjswarbrick? I seem to remember someone using gun bluing. Was that you?


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Apr 27, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Just for fun, here's a picture of my entire current custom collection (soon to grow by four more lights :naughty.



Dave, that is a fantastic group photo of your custom lights! :bow: In a few months you'll have to use the washer and drier to fit them all in.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Dave, that is a fantastic group photo of your custom lights! :bow: In a few months you'll have to use the washer and drier to fit them all in.


Thanks Hiro. Sometimes I shake my own head in amazement at the collection I've managed to assemble. 

I had the same thought about expanding to both the washer and dryer, but today I'm playing around with an idea suggested by a friend and co-worker. If it works out well, I'm sure you'll see some results soon.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here are the results of my experiment from earlier today. These pictures were taken with the lights sitting on a 16 x 20 inch piece of glass which I painted black on the back side. Total cost for glass and paint: $9. :thumbsup:

There was a LOT of dust removal done in Lightroom afterwards (I'm going to have to work on a better solution for that), but I thought the results came out nice. 









Here is a shot with no dust removal, just to show how much work I had to do on the first two pictures.


----------



## Mattaus (Apr 27, 2013)

Awesome pics 

I may have to steal your idea if you don't mind?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 27, 2013)

Go right ahead Matt. That's why I posted the details. I learned a ton of really useful stuff in my first year on CPF, and it's nice that I can now start giving something back.


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 27, 2013)

OMG nice lights thought the guys buying all the Surefires where ballers. The thread name should be changed to Show Your Baller Flashlights.


----------



## emu124 (Apr 28, 2013)

WOW Dave, another set of outstanding pics and lights :bow:
Pretty cool idea with the glass, looks classy :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Apr 28, 2013)

Fantastic pictures Dave ... your background now looks completely professional.
The picture of the 26650 Thud could easily be a commissioned product photo!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 28, 2013)

emu124 said:


> WOW Dave, another set of outstanding pics and lights :bow:
> Pretty cool idea with the glass, looks classy :thumbsup:





easilyled said:


> Fantastic pictures Dave ... your background now looks completely professional.
> The picture of the 26650 Thud could easily be a commissioned product photo!


Thanks for the nice words - you guys are making me blush! I do have to say that both of you have provided me with motivation and ideas.

emu: since the first time I saw some of your pictures, I had a strong motivation to want to take pictures of similar quality! 

Daniel: my pictures were getting better and better from a technical perspective, but some of your pictures have moved me to think more about the artistic side of things. 

Having said all that, I am definitely quite pleased as to how things look on that background. The glass was $5 and I can get a piece almost three times that size (24 x 36 inches) for $10. This is larger than the top of my washer, so it would help with my impending space situation.  Although I don't even want to _think _about removing dust from a surface that large!


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 6, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> It does look quite nice. How did you darken the grooves tjswarbrick? I seem to remember someone using gun bluing. Was that you?



Thanks guys.
Yes, I taped off the threads and covered the exterior with gun blue paste. Let it sit until it was quite dark, and slightly green in places. Then I rinsed with tap water and dried throughly. Then I rubbed around the outer diameter with green, then brown, followed by white scotch brite.
I'm going to try something silmilar when my standoff tailcap arrives, but since it is not grooved I may need to get creative.
I sprayed the drop-in with Caig Pro-Gold in an effort to maximize conductivity and keep tarnish away.

Dave, I really like your blackened glass shots. I tried some with clear glass and a colored paper underlayment, but they came out really poorly.

- Tom


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the detailed explanation on the bluing Tom. 

Regarding the black glass, you might want to try what I did. All the parts can be purchased quite inexpensively at Home Depot. I used Rust-Oleum "Painter's Touch Ultra Cover" flat black paint. It was suggested by the person as the store, and the can said it bonds to plastic. I figured that would give me a better chance of having it stick reasonably well to glass. So far I've been quite pleased with the results.


----------



## Toaster79 (May 7, 2013)

Some of recent work:

26650 host, MC-E, Faren reflector, 4.5A drive current:














Tripple N219 P60, custom made for L2P host. Pressfit into host for best thermal path, 2,57A drive current, 10507 optics, next to a standard P60 and custom tripple XP-E helmet light:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 7, 2013)

Toaster79 said:


> Some of recent work:


Very nice! Did you make these yourself?


----------



## Toaster79 (May 7, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice! Did you make these yourself?



Ofcourse  All made on 7x12 mini lathe except for the 26650 battery tube. That one was made on 16x40.

Thanks!

BTW that MC-E P60 reflector used to be orange peel and is not anymore 

18650, XP-G2 with tiablo A9 reflector still in progress:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 7, 2013)

Tain has produced another amazing light. Here is my tribute to the "Flute".


----------



## easilyled (May 8, 2013)

That is an amazing tribute Dave, simply outstanding pictures.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (May 8, 2013)

Great photos of your Tain Flutes! Nice to see the washer make a cameo appearance as well.


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 8, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Great photos of your Tain Flutes! Nice to see the washer make a cameo appearance as well.



Thanks Hiro - I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 8, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Great photos of your Tain Flutes! Nice to see the washer make a cameo appearance as well.


Thanks Hiro. 

The washer definitely hasn't been banished, and will continue to make appearances from time to time.


----------



## easilyled (May 10, 2013)

A picture of Tain's smaller light family:-


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 10, 2013)

easilyled said:


> A picture of Tain's smaller light family:-


That's a great looking family, Daniel!


----------



## nbp (May 10, 2013)

I have two new things on the way, will have to post a complete shot of all my Customs soon. I am excited about what's en route. :naughty:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 10, 2013)

Wow! Now you really have my attention (and my curiosity).


----------



## nbp (May 10, 2013)

Don't get too excited, my collection pales when stacked against you men. :bow:

One is my Ti Aeon Mk II, which should arrive next week. 

The other is a McGizmo Sapphire Mule, which will be arriving tomorrow. :rock: Don only made 10 of these I believe, so I am mega excited to finally have one coming after watching for so long!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 10, 2013)

Very nice - the Ti Aeon Mk II is a light I've been watching for a while. And don't worry - it's not a competition.  If you have a collection of lights that makes you happy, that's what's important!


----------



## kaichu dento (May 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> Don't get too excited, my collection pales when stacked against you men. :bow:
> 
> One is my Ti Aeon Mk II, which should arrive next week.
> 
> The other is a McGizmo Sapphire Mule, which will be arriving tomorrow. :rock: Don only made 10 of these I believe, so I am mega excited to finally have one coming after watching for so long!


Well you do have one of the few Ti Clicky's out there too, not to mention a pretty nice McG collection already.


----------



## nbp (May 11, 2013)

I haven't had the Ti Clicky for a while Pete. Sold that to buy the McLux III T.


----------



## nbp (May 11, 2013)

I have had a lot of lights, but this little gem is just plain cool!
Sapphire Mule! Don bonded the Nichia right to the window on these, providing a couple lumens of perfectly clean HI CRI flood in a tiny package. Many have seen Sapphires, but few like this. Awesomes! This one is going around my neck for camping next week, perfect tent light. 

Sorry for the pics, I'm a no photo talent guy with an iPhone, haha.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 11, 2013)

That's a great looking light. Congratulations!


----------



## nbp (May 11, 2013)

Thanks! The beam on this one is very very nice, cleaner even than my Mako Flood. I definitely will put this one to use in addition to admiring its beauty.


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 11, 2013)

I know my photos aren't quite up to snuff, but the Standoff tailcap to match the Cryos head with holds Mac's Copper P60 triple of FM's Ultra Cool just arrived. I need to post something!


----------



## kaichu dento (May 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> I haven't had the Ti Clicky for a while Pete. Sold that to buy the McLux III T.


Damn, I forgot about that. 



nbp said:


> I have had a lot of lights, but this little gem is just plain cool!
> Sapphire Mule! Don bonded the Nichia right to the window on these, providing a couple lumens of perfectly clean HI CRI flood in a tiny package. Many have seen Sapphires, but few like this. Awesomes! This one is going around my neck for camping next week, perfect tent light.
> 
> Sorry for the pics, I'm a no photo talent guy with an iPhone, haha.


Those are better pics than we get with our regular cameras sometimes.

If Don could do a hundred of those with three levels I bet they'd become a mainstay for him, alongside the Haiku and full-sized Mule.

I never buy lights anymore (well, rarely) because I don't need anything, but I very badly want one of those.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 11, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> I know my photos aren't quite up to snuff, but the Standoff tailcap to match the Cryos head with holds Mac's Copper P60 triple of FM's Ultra Cool just arrived. I need to post something!


That looks great Tom.  I should be getting my tail cap soon (I already have the head) and now I'm even more excited!

The more I look at your pictures, the more I think that is a killer combination! Now I wish there were still FM bodies available, as I'd like to get a second one to build a light like yours (my current FM body is going to be mated with the FM bezel and tail cap).


----------



## nbp (May 11, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> Damn, I forgot about that.
> 
> Those are better pics than we get with our regular cameras sometimes.
> 
> ...



Hey Pete,

I hear ya. I asked Don awhile ago about more Sapphire Mules and he said no as they are a total pain to put together and posed some real challenges. There are a few around, you probably could put up a WTB and troll the waters..

I also asked about 2 level Sapphires at another time before Enrique did the Mako Flood run and that was more or less a no go as well as he had other projects on his plate. 

Shoot me a PM in a week or so, and when I'm home from camping I'll send this one out to you to play with for a bit. Enrique is considering another Mako Flood run as well after the Aeon and Nautilus Mk II runs. If you want to play with my Mako I can send that too. If you like it you may want to get in on that buy when it happens!!


----------



## kaichu dento (May 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> I hear ya. I asked Don awhile ago about more Sapphire Mules and he said no as they are a total pain to put together and posed some real challenges. There are a few around, you probably could put up a WTB and troll the waters..
> 
> ...


I don't need the light and my neutral ReVo should give me the most practical and affordable solution, as there's no way I could afford something so desirable and rare at this point.

I know there's a strong following for the Mako, but although I was one of the first in and had two of them, the aesthetic, and lack of third level saw me selling them off fairly quickly. I would love to have a three level Mako that had the same visual look of an Aeon immediately though.


----------



## nbp (May 11, 2013)

Hey that's what makes it fun, different things for all! Anyway, the offer stands for you my friend. 

Something I saw around that you might be interested in along those lines is a Peak Eiger Nichia 219 Mule I believe. Might be up your alley. 

Great thread dlm, always fun to pop in here and see what's going on! I had an idea awhile back for a thread where people could post all their Customs, of all makers, but this one came and pretty much takes care of that need. I'll have to get some group shots soon.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> Great thread dlm, always fun to pop in here and see what's going on! I had an idea awhile back for a thread where people could post all their Customs, of all makers, but this one came and pretty much takes care of that need. I'll have to get some group shots soon.


Thanks! I've been pleased at where this thread has gone. I look forward to whatever pictures you have to add! 

-- Dave


----------



## kaichu dento (May 11, 2013)

nbp said:


> Something I saw around that you might be interested in along those lines is a Peak Eiger Nichia 219 Mule I believe. Might be up your alley.


I'm always thinking lights like the 10180 Nichia 219 Eiger
Mule, although I must admit I didn't even realize this configuration existed.

Great little light, the like of which I wish we had a wider range of available. One additional feature I'd like to see, particularly in lights which naturally lend themselves to neck-carry, would be ever lighter materials which did not require a coating, as is preferable with aluminum.

Super-lightweight but strong material options for lights 

[h=2][/h]


----------



## easilyled (May 14, 2013)

An inseparable pair of Tain's BeCu P0s:-


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 14, 2013)

easilyled said:


> An inseparable pair of Tain's BeCu P0s:-


That's a _sharp_ picture Daniel - very nice! 

Oh - and of course, the lights are nice as well.


----------



## easilyled (May 14, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> That's a _sharp_ picture Daniel - very nice!
> 
> Oh - and of course, the lights are nice as well.



Thanks Dave, I was pleased with how it came out and I think it shows off the true color and lustre of these little gems better than other pictures that I have attempted.


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Thanks Dave, I was pleased with how it came out and I think it shows off the true color and lustre of these little gems better than other pictures that I have attempted.




Your images are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## easilyled (May 14, 2013)

Sorry Norm, I thought that I had corrected it. The info on Photobucket (where it said 800 X 708) as well as right-clicking on the image above where it had said "(scaled to 804 Px X 712 Px)" led me to believe that.

It appears that rather than Resizing it in Photobucket, the only way to be completely sure is to resize it using Microsoft Office Picture Manager prior to transferring it to Photobucket. 

I have done that now.


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 14, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Sorry Norm, I thought that I had corrected it. The info on Photobucket as well as right-clicking on the image above where it had said "(scaled to 804 Px X 712 Px)" led me to believe that.



Just FYI - Although 804 x 712 is less than 800 x 800, 804 is greater than 800. Could be wrong, but I don't think CPF'll let 'em in if either dimension is over 800.

Great looking shot! Those are some beautiful lights. Does BeCu tarnish the way Cu and most of its alloys do, or are you lucky enough to only have to polish 'em up once and they stay shiny for a long time?


----------



## easilyled (May 14, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> Just FYI - Although 804 x 712 is less than 800 x 800, 804 is greater than 800. Could be wrong, but I don't think CPF'll let 'em in if either dimension is over 800.



Yes, that's true, but on Photobucket it claimed that the picture was 800 X 708 which would be allowed if that was truly the case. (when selecting "Edit" and then the "Resize" option). Unfortunately, it appears that this cannot be relied upon at all. 




tjswarbrick said:


> Great looking shot! Those are some beautiful lights. Does BeCu tarnish the way Cu and most of its alloys do, or are you lucky enough to only have to polish 'em up once and they stay shiny for a long time?



Thank you. 

BeCu does tarnish but not as quickly as raw Copper. It needs only slight maintenance.


----------



## BenChiew (May 14, 2013)

nbp said:


> I have had a lot of lights, but this little gem is just plain cool!
> Sapphire Mule! Don bonded the Nichia right to the window on these, providing a couple lumens of perfectly clean HI CRI flood in a tiny package. Many have seen Sapphires, but few like this. Awesomes! This one is going around my neck for camping next week, perfect tent light.
> 
> Sorry for the pics, I'm a no photo talent guy with an iPhone, haha.



Is that a Nichia 083B emitter?


----------



## Norm (May 14, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> Just FYI - Although 804 x 712 is less than 800 x 800, 804 is greater than 800. Could be wrong, but I don't think CPF'll let 'em in if either dimension is over 800.
> 
> Great looking shot! Those are some beautiful lights. Does BeCu tarnish the way Cu and most of its alloys do, or are you lucky enough to only have to polish 'em up once and they stay shiny for a long time?


I would have accepted 804 x 712 it's only just over 

Cheers Norm


----------



## nbp (May 14, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Is that a Nichia 083B emitter?



No, it is 036 HI CRI. Here is Don's prototype thread and here was the wavelet thread. This one is a keeper.


----------



## BenChiew (May 15, 2013)

nbp said:


> No, it is 036 HI CRI. Here is Don's prototype thread and here was the wavelet thread. This one is a keeper.



Lucky you. Thanks for that info. 
I have been looking for this one.


----------



## nbp (May 15, 2013)

Me too. :devil:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here are a couple more pictures of my custom collection. There are a number of recent additions, and a couple that are missing (they are out for renovation or repair). I will soon be adding a few more lights, but I was itching to take some more pictures so I decided not to wait.





And a "nighttime" shot to accentuate the trits .


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Jun 8, 2013)

Dave, that's another great photo of your collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 8, 2013)

That's an amazing collection Dave & built up incredibly quickly too.
Thanks for the great photos.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks Hiro and Daniel.  I do enjoy doing the family shots on occasion, but there is so much more detail when you are closer to the lights and so I like those pictures better.

I do feel both lucky and fortunate to have built up such an amazing collection in just over one year!


----------



## JJohn (Jun 9, 2013)

That is an absolutely amazing and beautiful collection, well photographed too!



dlmorgan999 said:


> Here are a couple more pictures of my custom collection. There are a number of recent additions, and a couple that are missing (they are out for renovation or repair). I will soon be adding a few more lights, but I was itching to take some more pictures so I decided not to wait.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 9, 2013)

JJohn said:


> That is an absolutely amazing and beautiful collection, well photographed too!


Thanks!  It was a bit challenging getting everything to fit in frame, but this layout worked fairly well.


----------



## Silgt (Jun 10, 2013)

^ drool worthy collection there Dave :twothumbs


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 10, 2013)

Silgt said:


> ^ drool worthy collection there Dave :twothumbs


Thanks Shyan.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Jun 10, 2013)

That's an amazing collection, Dave. And you keep them all so shiny!
Welcome back to the washing machine...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 10, 2013)

tjswarbrick said:


> Welcome back to the washing machine...


Thanks Tom - I do like shiny.  And this comment made me laugh!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are two pictures of my just completed ronac lights. These lights provide quite a bang for a very reasonable buck. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice Dave, the contrast between the Carbon Fibre and Copper is very striking and attractive! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 10, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Very nice Dave, the contrast between the Carbon Fibre and Copper is very striking and attractive! :thumbsup:


I agree Daniel. When I first heard that they weren't going to be all copper, I must admit that I was a bit disappointed. Having received them though, I have to say that I'm very happy, and it's nice to have a bit different styled copper light.


----------



## KuanR (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's my latest grail light that will probably be my last "expensive" light. It is everything that I want. This is a tribute to Cool Fall, mohanjude, and Jeff Hanko 













Sorry for the crappy phone cameras, I couldn't really do much more for trit pictures (I will post a darker picture in the trit thread)


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 19, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Here's my latest grail light that will probably be my last "expensive" light. It is everything that I want. This is a tribute to Cool Fall, mohanjude, and Jeff Hanko


Wow - that's very impressive! Can you provide some details about the head?


----------



## KuanR (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave. It's a turbo head made by mohanjude, that I sent to Jeff Hanko to make the custom bezel  I have a write up for it in the Cool Fall forum

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mohanjude-Jeff-Hanko-Tritium-My-Grail-007-610


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 19, 2013)

KuanR said:


> Thanks Dave. It's a turbo head made by mohanjude, that I sent to Jeff Hanko to make the custom bezel  I have a write up for it in the Cool Fall forum
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...mohanjude-Jeff-Hanko-Tritium-My-Grail-007-610


Very nice! I'm at work right now, but I'll read the write-up later. It looks like Mohan has really upped his game!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 19, 2013)

Another Jeff Hanko masterpiece - a Sunwayman V10R with 71 trits!


----------



## persco (Jun 19, 2013)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Another Jeff Hanko masterpiece - a Sunwayman V10R with 71 trits!



Wow. That's insane! The trits alone would have cost like 4 times the original light. That's quite a cool effect, though! Holy!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 19, 2013)

persco said:


> Wow. That's insane! The trits alone would have cost like 4 times the original light. That's quite a cool effect, though! Holy!


The trit cost was indeed a significant portion of the total!


----------



## nbp (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, as promised, here all all my Customs, from several of my favorite builders. All users, I love each one! (Pardon the photo quality, please. :sigh: )

Alpha RM, Haiku HI CRI with AA Pak, Ti Mule XP-G, McLux III-T, Lonely Clicky Pak needs a head, Sapphire Mule HI CRI, Tri EDC HI CRI with custom programming, Nautilus, Aeon Mk. II, Mako Flood, Ion


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 6, 2013)

nbp said:


> Ok, as promised, here all all my Customs, from several of my favorite builders. All users, I love each one! (Pardon the photo quality, please. :sigh: )
> 
> Alpha RM, Haiku HI CRI with AA Pak, Ti Mule XP-G, McLux III-T, Lonely Clicky Pak needs a head, Sapphire Mule HI CRI, Tri EDC HI CRI with custom programming, Nautilus, Aeon Mk. II, Mako Flood, Ion


That's a great looking collection.  The Alpha light looks _huge _compared to the other lights!  That's an 18650 light, correct?


----------



## nbp (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you. 

Yes the Alpha is 18650 powered and it is kinda big. I find it's ok when I have carpenter pants or something with a side pocket or a jacket but it isn't for front pocket carry, haha.


----------



## DBCstm (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Dave, beautiful collection and some great pics! Post #135, bottom right hand corner is the light I was asking about. You take individual shots of a lot of favorites, but so far none of this one. May I ask what light this is and if one might still be available? Is this in Ti or Al?

And I would be completely remiss to not include the light I envisioned and Photon Fanatic produced on that wonderful Swiss lathe of his! I sent Fred a 1" diameter bar, 5" long, of Grade 23 Surgical Titanium and this is what he sent back.  I later had him put together the battery holder to carry a spare for this light. The Texas Poker (named by Fred) is running a 5000K Nichia 219 at ~750mA with 3 modes, mode memory, and over-discharge protection. It's got a beautiful beam and outstanding throw, especially considering it's diminutive size. I have a build thread on this light here somewhere, I'll look it up and post the link.




TP 12L by genie in a black box, on Flickr




DBC_April 29, 2013_171558 by genie in a black box, on Flickr




DBC_May 14, 2013_101628 by genie in a black box, on Flickr




DBC_May 12, 2013_161532 by genie in a black box, on Flickr

And surrounded by friends, 2 of my MBI HF lights in Cu and Ti




DBC_May 12, 2013_162121 by genie in a black box, on Flickr


----------



## DBCstm (Jul 7, 2013)

To see the Texas Poker being built, pics by Fred at Photon Fanatic, check out this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?357792-Texas-Poker-by-Photon-Fanatic


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 7, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> To see the Texas Poker being built, pics by Fred at Photon Fanatic, check out this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?357792-Texas-Poker-by-Photon-Fanatic


I had been following that thread in the past, and it's a very nice light!  I still need to add a Photon Fanatic light to my collection before too long.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 7, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> Hi Dave, beautiful collection and some great pics! Post #135, bottom right hand corner is the light I was asking about. You take individual shots of a lot of favorites, but so far none of this one. May I ask what light this is and if one might still be available? Is this in Ti or Al?


Thanks for the kind words about my collection. I've been very fortunate to acquire so many nice lights! 

That particular light was part of a limited private run and was made by Tain and it's called a Titanium Hyperlux. I was lucky enough to get it from someone else on the B/S/T forum. Your only chance to get one would be if someone else wants to part with theirs. You can see a few more pictures of it in this thread, along with lots of other beautiful lights from Tain.

By the way, the other light you mentioned with the big head is (I think) a McGizmo Makai. You can see better pictures of it here and here.


----------



## Light11 (Jul 7, 2013)

A tribute to a friend that sold me a spy and also sent me a cuban to enjoy:tinfoil:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just acquired this Mirage Man beauty from a fellow CPF member. It's my favorite Mirage Man light.


----------



## DBCstm (Aug 11, 2013)

DL, I had your Tritium Wonderland Sunwayman V10R on the screen and my 5 year old came up behind me saying "WHOOOOAAAAA!!!" in an awe inspired deep gutteral voice that indicated he really really likes it! lol I think he speaks for us all...


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 11, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> DL, I had your Tritium Wonderland Sunwayman V10R on the screen and my 5 year old came up behind me saying "WHOOOOAAAAA!!!" in an awe inspired deep gutteral voice that indicated he really really likes it! lol I think he speaks for us all...


This made my day! Thanks.


----------



## grayhighh (Aug 11, 2013)

Congrats Dave !!! Nice addition to your already amazing collection.


----------



## moshow9 (Aug 11, 2013)

I posted this over in the Muyshondt collections thread but I suppose it would be okay to post here as well. 




*3 Ti Mk II Aeons
Blk HA Aeon
Nat HA Aeon
Bronze Aluminum Ion (modded)
Mako Flood*








*TnC Collector's Ti Micro Lux # 5 of 5 made (going to order up some trits for her next month*)





*PhotonFanatic Tasklight II*

On a side note I would like to have a true custom made by Fred sometime in the future (money permitting on my end and providing he would accept such a request).

Not pictured (will add when I have a chance) is a Mac's Custom Stonewashed Aluminum Tri-EDC and one of AardvarkSagus's Fire-on-a-stick .


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice selection of customs Moshow!  I still need to add a Photon Fanatic light to my collection as well.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 12, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> DL, I had your Tritium Wonderland Sunwayman V10R on the screen and my 5 year old came up behind me saying "WHOOOOAAAAA!!!" in an awe inspired deep gutteral voice that indicated he really really likes it! lol I think he speaks for us all...



yeah WHOA is what we all say haha


----------



## DBCstm (Aug 13, 2013)

It was really funny, I hear that deep awestruck elongated whoooooa from over my shoulder and was at first puzzled, glanced over my shoulder and his eyes were big with his jaw hanging slack and realized I looked exactly like that just moments before! lol

My son is going on 6 but wise in the ways of the world. I mean, how many kids learn to aim into the toilet with a 2" wide glowing green trit embedded into the bowl to aim at? Ok, so late at night the bathroom has an eerie alien green glow emanating from the white throne of honor, AND? 


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 13, 2013)

DBCstm said:


> My son is going on 6 but wise in the ways of the world. *I mean, how many kids learn to aim into the toilet with a 2" wide glowing green trit embedded into the bowl to aim at?* Ok, so late at night the bathroom has an eerie alien green glow emanating from the white throne of honor, AND?


This is a great idea! :naughty:


----------



## tjswarbrick (Aug 23, 2013)

Every time I check this thread, it shows me how badly I need a decent camera. And some decent skills.
Lacking that, here's some custom (or nearly custom) work by HDS, McGizmo, PhotonFanatic, FiveMega, Ronac and Mac:


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Aug 24, 2013)

Great photos of your latest MM Dave! Missed the dryer. 

Hiro


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hiro Protagonist said:


> Great photos of your latest MM Dave! Missed the dryer.
> 
> Hiro


Thanks Hiro!  I have a couple more lights due to arrive in the next month or so. I'm anxious to do another photo shoot.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Nov 9, 2013)

Shark Attack!


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 9, 2013)

That's probably more Mako's in one place outside of when Endeavor first made them!


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 1, 2014)

I just added a very nice custom light from TNC to the family - a brass and copper 26650 P60 host.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 2, 2014)

Your new addition is a beauty Dave and that's a great TNC collection. Excellent pictures and really nice contrasting metallic colors! :bow:

Chris of TNC makes amongst the most solid, bullet-proof lights that I have in my collection and the designs are really cool, especially the Dragon Scales.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the nice words Daniel. I do like the various colors of metal.

I also agree with your comments about the TNC lights. They are very well made. Some of the earliest custom lights in my collection were from TNC, and I've always really enjoyed them.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2014)

Here are a couple of new pictures of my Tain Hyperluxes:-


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 9, 2014)

It's always nice to see more photos of your Hyperlux lights Daniel.   Thanks for posting!


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2014)

dlmorgan999 said:


> It's always nice to see more photos of your Hyperlux lights Daniel.  Thanks for posting!



Thanks Dave, its a pity that one has to scroll down the top picture so that the out-of-focus part is seen first. 

It looks much better when seen in its entirety.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 9, 2014)

I think both photos look good, but the bottom one looks especially nice. Getting depth-of-field right is definitely something that comes with experience. I still struggle with it and often take several photos of the same composition, but with different aperture settings to see what looks the best.

Do you know what aperture setting you used for the top photo?


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2014)

dlmorgan999 said:


> I think both photos look good, but the bottom one looks especially nice. Getting depth-of-field right is definitely something that comes with experience. I still struggle with it and often take several photos of the same composition, but with different aperture settings to see what looks the best.
> 
> Do you know what aperture setting you used for the top photo?



I used F10 for both but I focused on the tail section in the top photo and I love the way the tails came out in it. The main issue I have is not so much with the picture but the fact that it doesn't show on the screen in one go, therefore if the top part is the first that is seen, it looks off.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ah - that makes sense! F10 is what I normally aim for as well although on occasion I'll use F13 if I need a larger DOF.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2014)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Ah - that makes sense! F10 is what I normally aim for as well although on occasion I'll use F13 if I need a larger DOF.



Yes, maybe I should have done in this example. It may also benefit from increasing the contrast a little so that the tritium colors are more vibrant and the heads look more deliberately out-of-focus. Anyway, I shouldn't clutter your great thread with my photography issues!


----------



## tobrien (Sep 9, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Here are a couple of new pictures of my Tain Hyperluxes:-
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b286/easilyled/lights/DSC_0865_zps5df6a7bf.jpg[/IG][/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## easilyled (Sep 9, 2014)

tobrien said:


> those are beauties. are they clicky switches?



Thank you. The switches are electronic switches which have a slightly different feel from conventional clicky switches like McGizmos. There is no momentary with them, just click on and carry on clicking off and on until the level desired is reached.


----------



## DBCstm (Sep 10, 2014)

Try focus stacking, you can easily stay within the 5.6-8 sweet spot and have the entire subject razor sharp, while maintaining a bokehlicious background.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 12, 2014)

easilyled said:


> Thank you. The switches are electronic switches which have a slightly different feel from conventional clicky switches like McGizmos. There is no momentary with them, just click on and carry on clicking off and on until the level desired is reached.



no worries man, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 29, 2014)

Here are some tribute shots to my favs from over the years!

I dig all of Enrique's creations but really like this shot.




[/URL][/IMG]

Still love the KI/MJ lights.



[/URL][/IMG]

Possibly my all-time favorite design, the venerable Hyperlux/Super Flashlight.
A number of generations here, from the early TnC Hyperlux in blue/black with a 3-cell configuration, a orange/black SFII, a SFV, a Ti SFIII, to the beautiful knurled Tain Ti Hyperlux.



[/URL][/IMG]

And of course, some McG's, my two favorites.



[/URL][/IMG]

And a shot of two of my most favorite things!



[/URL][/IMG]

Not the best pics, need more practice with my new macro lens.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 29, 2014)

Lux, you have excellent taste with which I concur ... especially regarding the Hyperlux/SuperFlashlight design in which the execution was exemplified by the peerless Tain Ti Hyperluxes. I also loved the KI series and regret selling the KI-LE that I had in my possession at one stage. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 29, 2014)

That's a great group of lights Lux - thanks for posting. I really like the first photo as well!

The McGizmo pair also looks really nice. I still need to add an Aqua to my collection.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 29, 2014)

dlmorgan999 said:


> The McGizmo pair also looks really nice. I still need to add an Aqua to my collection.



You really should Dave. The Aqua series along with the PD series represents McGizmo's finest in my opinion. Apart from the great looks, these lights are robust tools that are virtually indestructible and extremely reliable.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 29, 2014)

I still plan to Daniel, but recently my flight simulation passion was reinvigorated, and I've been spending quite a bit of money there.


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks guys!
Yes, I do recommend the Aqua as well. Awesome design that is bulletproof!
I fell in love with that design way back when Don introduced it as the 27L Ti Proto but had to settle on the mere mortal version in aluminum, the small handful(4 or 5) of Ti units were equipped with a Lux 5 watt X-Bin and were nearly impossible to pry out of the hands of those that had one. The aluminum version that I have has been a permanent resident in my tool box for the last 7 or so years and has had the crap beat out of it and still works like the perfect tool that it is!
When Don introduced the Aqua line I flipped out! Finally, a chance to own that design in titanium, with an updated light engine and 18650 compatibility!!! SOLD!! I picked up a Mule version and love it. 
Looks good, feels good, works good. What more do you want?

And the KI lights, love that design, just classic. I too parted with a few that I had and have started to rebuild my KI collection a bit.
Here is an older shot of mine of 2 Splash versions that I no longer have bit love this pic.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 29, 2014)

The splash anodizing on those lights looks great. I like the shade of blue and also how it contrasts nicely with the black.


----------



## easilyled (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes, the design of the KIs is also gorgeous. It has perfect proportions and a style that belies its tiny size.
I'd love to persuade Tain to do a tribute run of these in Ti with the great knurling that his lights always have, but I'm not sure whether there'd be sufficient demand or whether there would be a problem with permission to use the design from the Japanese Master.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Sep 29, 2014)

easilyled said:


> I'd love to persuade Tain to do a tribute run of these in Ti with the great knurling that his lights always have, but I'm not sure whether there'd be sufficient demand or whether there would be a problem with permission to use the design from the Japanese Master.


It sounds interesting to me. I've always liked the look of those lights, and having one in Ti would be great! The permission issue might be the biggest challenge though.


----------

